
Avrcraft – Minecraft server optimized for 8-bit devices - nadavami
https://github.com/cnlohr/avrcraft
======
nadavami
Incredibly, here is it running on an Atmega32U2.
[https://youtube.com/watch?v=YNrFOClrzTA](https://youtube.com/watch?v=YNrFOClrzTA)

